# Losi mini late model Foam tires



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone make specific compounds for these tires? I'm currently using the brps but I desperately need a softer right rear green or sliver preferably. I've looked everywhere and googled for two days and no one is listing their compounds. Also has anyone adapted 12th scale foams to work with these? It would be nice if someone made donuts for these so I could make my own setup. The brps are just too hard for the outside of the car.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

Never mind I found them on tm's site.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just so You know the #523 Mini T, late model ect. tire the rears are white dot and the fronts are purple !!!


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

what!? Then these must of been packaged wrong because the feel like purples on rear to me. I have the original package here. #523 and they are as hard as a rock. Are you considering white as 25 duro? Would also help if it were listed somewhere "foam tire" just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

djcyder said:


> what!? Then these must of been packaged wrong because the feel like purples on rear to me. I have the original package here. #523 and they are as hard as a rock. Are you considering white as 25 duro? Would also help if it were listed somewhere "foam tire" just doesn't do it for me.


 
Check John's BSR racing tires


----------

